# IBS CMD 4.62 (8) und IBS RT 24 AIO 4/2-T



## man_of_luck (12 August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: die mit der Hilfe von IBS CMD konfigurierten  Module IBS RT 24 AIO 4/2-T empfangen keine 4-20 mA Signale, dieselbe gilt auch fuer die Ausgabe von 4-20 mA. Prozessdaten sind definiert, die Steuerworte fuer die Analogeingaenge und Ausgaenge enthalten am Anfang Nullen. Normalerweise sollten die Eingaenge in dem Fall deaktiviert sein, komisch ist aber dass ein Modul von 6 liefert die Werte. Wenn ich die Parametrierung fuer die restlichen 5 Module in die Steuerworte ueber die Vorprogrammierung (Konstante in die Variable die dem Steuerwort zugewiesen ist ) reinschreibe, passiert nichts, die Eingangskanaele empfangen keine Werte.
Steuerwort fuer die Analogeingaenge - WORD#16#AAAA, laut Handbuch muss das Modul in dem Fall 4-20 mA Signale empfangen, fuer die Analogausgaenge - WORD#2#0000000010101010, Ausgabe 4-20 mA, im Fehlerfall bleibt der letzte Wert erhalten. Der Digital Data Process Monitor zeigt an, dass die Werte in die Steuerworte erfolgreich reingeschrieben worden sind, die Einganenge und Ausgaenge bleiben trotzdem tot.
Mache ich eventuell etwas grundsaetzlich falsch? Gibt es noch irgendeinen Weg diesen Modulen zu verklickern, dass die die Eingangsignale 4-20 mA empfangen sollen? Dass die Signale an die Module ankommen, 100%-ig, fuer jeden Signal in der Stromschleife gibt es Anzeigegeraete am MIMIC Panel und diese zeigen die richtigen Werte an. 

Alles hat frueher funktioniert, nach dem Crash der Festplatte muss ich die gesamte Konfiguration und die Visualisierung dazu wiederherstellen. Es gibt keine Abzuege und keinen Ansprechspartner bei der Firma, welche die Anlage fruher programmiert hat. So ein ...


Bitte um eure Ratschlaege und Unterstuetzung.

Besten Dank vorab und schoenes Wochenende an alle!!!

MfG

man_of_luck


----------



## man_of_luck (15 August 2005)

Hat sich erledigt.. Man haette aufmerksamer die Doku vom Modul lesen sollen.  :!: Fuer diese Module muss unbedingt im Steuerwort der Ausgaenge (Steuerwort B ) das 15te Bit auf "1" gesetzt werden.

MfG

man_of_luck


----------

